# reel maintenance guide



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

iv never fullly taken apart my reels but some are starting to get scratchy if anyone would take the time to post a guide to this (especially with pics) it would be really helpful and appreciated :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What reel are you looking to take apart? Look at www.alantani.com for tutorials.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Reel Maintenance*



lobsterman said:


> What reel are you looking to take apart? Look at www.alantani.com for tutorials.


There's plenty of maintenance guides on the Internet. C2


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

alright, thanks guys


----------

